

Ask HN: Looking for C# dev stack advice - d4vlx

I have some C# enterprise type work coming up and am looking for advice or links to good information about what a great C# stack looks like. Specifically I&#x27;m wondering what good options are for unit testing, mocking, building, database connectivity, and dev libraries and frameworks.<p>I have a lot of experience with enterprise Java, for comparison here is what my answer would be for it:<p>Testing: JUnit, Hamcrest, Mockito
Database: Mybatis, Mybatis Migrations
Build: Maven or Gradle 
Libraries&#x2F;Frameworks: Guava, Guice, HttpClient, Jersey or Stripes, log4j, Apache Commons<p>Thanks!
======
Baratheon
Hard to answer this question due to the number of possible answers but you can
try the following:

Testing: xUnit or nUnit. FsCheck, Fuchu and FSpec, if you want to try a more
functional approach. SpecsFor, BDDfy, Fixie, Machine.Specifications for BDD
and other approaches.

Mocking: NSubstitute or FakeItEasy

Database: Simple.Data, PetaPoco, Massive for Micro ORM's. Entity Framework and
nHibernate for full featured ORM's.

Build: There isn't a Maven/Gradle comparison but you can use NuGet, MSBuild,
Fake, pvc build, etc.

Logging: ELMAH, NLog, Glimpse, Serilog

If you need other suggestions, let me know.

------
msie
Oh boy, coming back to C# after a couple of years was a total shock for me.
Here are some things that come to mind:

Dependency Injection: NInject

ORM: Entity Framework, Linq

Logging: log4net

Package Management: NuGet

Interface between web applications and web servers: OWIN

Ideas, Books: POCO, Applied Domain Driven Design and Patterns

Libraries: AutoMapper

